# Mark Madsen agrees to terms



## edyat (Jun 30, 2003)

Free agent forward Mark Madsen agreed to terms Monday with the Minnesota Timberwolves.


This is an ok pickup for the T-Wolves who need size after losing Marc Jackson in the recent trade for Spree.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

we also got fred hoiberg


----------



## T.Hud_16 (Jul 29, 2003)

madsen doesnt add to the twolves scoring ( like we need it) gives us a guy that can hurt you even i you are in the stands. defensive presents and rebounding presents. this is how our defensive lineup would look like that would give most starters a rest
pg-troy hudson (fearless)
sg- fred hoiberg( D is g0ood enough and will get some shots off)
sf-latrell sprewell
pf-mark madsen
c-ervin johnson
a good rebounding lineup taht will run


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

that sounds like a great team, that line up could be a playoff contender with hudson and sprewell, but wouldnt make it with madsen and hoiberg. sounds like a good line up that will let kg rest


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Madsen is an okay player at most, but what's "attractive" bout him is that he brings incredible effort and energy off the bench and is one of those players who you "get energy from".


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

a little energy off the bench can win alot of close games, and boost a few come backs


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I still remember when Madsen guarded KG, he did an incredible good job, now they will play together.

How much playing time is he going to get?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LA thanks MIN 
and you can keep him:yes:


----------

